# Tageskarte gekauft - jetzt See zugefroren



## zeder (11. Dezember 2021)

Folgendes Problem: Ich habe jetzt seit zwei Wochen den Fischereischein. Ein Vereinseintritt lohnt nicht mehr, weil ich trotz den letzten paar Tagen in diesem Jahr den vollen Beitrag zahlen müsste.

Daher halte ich mich erstmal, weil ich natürlich trotzdem Angeln gehen will, mit Tageskarten über Wasser. 

Nun habe ich gestern nach Feierabend wieder eine Tageskarte für einen bestimmten See hier in der Nähe gekauft. Diese gilt nur morgen (Sonntag). Gerade eben war ich dort schon mal wegen passenden Stellen schauen und habe festgestellt, dass der See leider komplett zugefroren ist über Nacht. Natürlich kann ich auch nicht auf das Eis, dafür ist es noch lange nicht dick genug und Eisangeln ist dort auch gar nicht erlaubt.

Das ärgert mich jetzt maßlos, das Geld ist im Prinzip verschenkt und ich will doch unbedingt meinem neuen Hobby nachgehen :-( 

Deswegen frage ich mich, ob ich nicht einfach an ein Fließgewässer gehen kann, was ebenfalls zu unserem Gewässerfonds gehört. Die Tageskarte würde genauso viel kosten, im Prinzip wäre alles genau das gleiche. Ich weiß halt nur nicht, ob ich das einem eventuell auftauchenden Fischereiaufseher erklären könnte? Was meint ihr, ist das sehr hart gegen das Gesetz oder könnte man das im Notfall erklären? Ich kann wirklich an dem gekauften See absolut nichts machen, er ist unbeangelbar quasi. Ich wollte Spinnfischen und hab auch nur eine Spinnausrüstung bisher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2021)

Du darfst nur an den Gewässern angeln, die auf der Erlaubniskarte genannt sind.


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Deswegen frage ich mich, ob ich nicht einfach an ein Fließgewässer gehen kann, was ebenfalls zu unserem Gewässerfonds gehört. Die Tageskarte würde genauso viel kosten, im Prinzip wäre alles genau das gleiche. Ich weiß halt nur nicht, ob ich das einem eventuell auftauchenden Fischereiaufseher erklären könnte? Was meint ihr, ist das sehr hart gegen das Gesetz oder könnte man das im Notfall erklären?


Das würde ich mal lieber lassen!
Da gibt es nix zu beschönigen - Du hattest böses Pech....
Aber frag doch mal beim Ausgebenden nach.
Kopf hoch..!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

lass das sein mit dem anderen Gewässer und verbuch das Ganze unter Erfahrung sammeln.
Wenn Du an einem anderen Gewässer erwischt wirst als auf Deiner Tageskarte angegeben ist, so ist das ganz klar Fischwilderei und selbst wenn der Fischereiaufseher da nichts Großes daraus machen sollte, hast Du auf jeden Fall sehr schlechte Papiere bei einem Aufnahmeersuchen bei dem betreffenden Verein. Bei uns, hier im Süden wärest Du dadurch chancenlos aufgenommen zu werden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## zeder (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich hätte gerne beim Ausgebenden nachgefragt, der Laden hat aber schon zu. Die haben Samstag nur bis 12 Uhr offen.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Dezember 2021)

Hi, der Angelladen kann da eh nichts entscheiden. Hak es ab und verbuch es als Lehrgeld.


----------



## zeder (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe es fast schon geahnt. Ist echt eine dämliche Regelung finde ich. Ich habe für die 12 € jetzt absolut nichts bekommen, wenn es ein Vertrag wäre hätte die andere Seite ja gar nicht erfüllen können. Für solche Fälle sollte echt ein Tausch vorgesehen sein müssen. Konnte ich ja nicht ahnen, dass es die Nacht so klirre kalt wird hier, dass gleich alles zufriert.


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Dezember 2021)

Hi, das ist auch ärgerlich.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2021)

Beweisfoto machen und wenn möglich zur Ausgabestelle gehen. Mit ein bisschen guten Willen/Glück  kannst du auf eine Rückerstattung hoffen.


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Folgendes Problem: Ich habe jetzt seit zwei Wochen den Fischereischein. Ein Vereinseintritt lohnt nicht mehr, weil ich trotz den letzten paar Tagen in diesem Jahr den vollen Beitrag zahlen müsste.
> 
> Daher halte ich mich erstmal, weil ich natürlich trotzdem Angeln gehen will, mit Tageskarten über Wasser.
> 
> ...


Das ist mir auch schon mal passiert.
Deshalb schaute ich in der kalten Jahreszeit immer vorher zum Wasser und holte dann die Karte.
Ich hatte damals Glück das noch ein ordentliches Stück frei war.

Jetzt im Verrein hab ich das Problem nicht mehr.

Es gibt schon Pools wo eine Tageskarte für mehrere Gewässer gilt.
Das würde aber explizit draufstehen.

Ich würde am Sonntag hinfahren und schauen ob wenigstens ein Stück frei und beanbgelbar  ist.

Bei uns darf man zwar Fischen wenn Eis drauf ist,aber nur wo frei ist.
Und Eis darf man nicht extra entfernen.

Eisangeln  im normalen Sinn ist fast überall verboten.

Ansonsten wie schon geschrieben als Lehrgeld abstempeln.

Grüße Michi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Dezember 2021)

Einrahmen und im Angelzimmer an die wand hängen…
Wird dich immer an deine Anfänge erinnern …


----------



## Cruise (11. Dezember 2021)

Morgen gucken, evtl qirds wärmer und der See ist frei


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Dezember 2021)

Das hilft zwar nicht, aber wir haben alle beim Angeln Lehrgeld gezahlt. Teure Japanwobbler, die beim ersten Wurf ihren letzten Ruheplatz gefunden haben, sind da noch Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Nelearts (11. Dezember 2021)

Wenn der Teich morgen nicht befischbar ist einfach Kontakt mit der Ausgabestelle am nächstmöglichen Termin aufnehmen. Ein Umtausch der Tagesgarte auf ein anderes Datum sollte auf Kulanz selbstverständlich sein. Ansonsten in Zukunft Finger weg von den Halsabschneidern.


----------



## Floma (11. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Ich habe es fast schon geahnt. Ist echt eine dämliche Regelung finde ich. Ich habe für die 12 € jetzt absolut nichts bekommen, wenn es ein Vertrag wäre hätte die andere Seite ja gar nicht erfüllen können. Für solche Fälle sollte echt ein Tausch vorgesehen sein müssen. Konnte ich ja nicht ahnen, dass es die Nacht so klirre kalt wird hier, dass gleich alles zufriert.


Ne, das macht schon Sinn. Die Vereine, Gemeinschaften, o.ä. können nicht unbegrenzt Karten ausgeben. Das sind Einzelkarten und die gekaufte Karte geht vom Kontingent des Sees weg. Somit ist die automatische Transformation zur Flusskarte verwaltungstechnisch nicht möglich. Denn dann müsste ja vorsichtshalber auch immer eine Karte vom Kontingent des Ersatzgewässers mit abgezogen werden.
Mit der Seekarte hast du an jedem anderen Gewässer keine Erlaubnis, undenkbar. Ich würde aber einfach dem Vorstand o.ä. ne freundliche Mail schreiben und zwar auf jeden Fall noch heute, dann lässt sich das ziemlich sicher klären.
... und komm dann aber bitte nicht mit "wenn es ein Vertrag wäre". Da machst du dich zum Holger. Ein Vertrag braucht nicht zwangsläufig eine Papier mit Kleingeschriebenem etc. Konkludent reicht bei wahrscheinlich 99% der Verträge, die du tagtäglich schließt. So auch hier.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Dezember 2021)

Das nennt sich wohl höhere Gewalt. Bei mir gibt es nie bzw. nur sehr selten tragendes Eis und das obwohl ich gerne einmal zum Eisangeln möchte.

An deiner Stelle würde ich bei der Ausgabestelle die besondere Situation noch einmal vortragen und darum bitten, dass man Dir der Kaufpreis bitte erstatten möge oder aber die Tageskarte auf ein späteres Datum datiert. Sicherlich zeigt man sich dort nachsichtig mit einem Jung- bzw. Neuangler. Das sollte man jedenfalls.


----------



## rippi (11. Dezember 2021)

Frag einfach beim 1.Vorsitzenden, ob er die nicht auf einen anderen Tag oder anderes Gewässer umschreiben kann, du willst doch nächstes Jahr eh beitreten?!


----------



## NaabMäx (12. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> ......
> Deswegen frage ich mich, ob ich nicht einfach an ein Fließgewässer gehen kann, was ebenfalls zu unserem Gewässerfonds gehört. Die Tageskarte würde genauso viel kosten, im Prinzip wäre alles genau das gleiche. Ich weiß halt nur nicht, ob ich das einem eventuell auftauchenden Fischereiaufseher erklären könnte? Was meint ihr, ist das sehr hart gegen das Gesetz oder könnte man das im Notfall erklären? Ich kann wirklich an dem gekauften See absolut nichts machen, er ist unbeangelbar quasi. Ich wollte Spinnfischen und hab auch nur eine Spinnausrüstung bisher.




Ein Gleichnis:
Kleine Ivan schreibt an große Bravta:
Ist es meglich, das ich fahre tu, mit meine Mosquitsch, mit 90 Sachen, um 90° Kurve?

Bravta schreibt zurück:
Liebe kleine Ivan: Ist meglich,.....aber nur ein mal.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich morgen nicht befischbar ist einfach Kontakt mit der Ausgabestelle am nächstmöglichen Termin aufnehmen. Ein Umtausch der Tagesgarte auf ein anderes Datum sollte auf Kulanz selbstverständlich sein. Ansonsten in Zukunft Finger weg von den Halsabschneidern.


Hallo,

na ja, Halsabschneider würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Die Karte wurde ihm ja sicher nicht, in Kenntnis des zugefrorenen Sees, aufgeschwatzt sondern er kaufte sie aus eigenem Anlaß.
Dass ein Gewässer mal zugefroren ist kann um diese Jahreszeit immer mal passieren. Ich fuhr auch mal an unseren kleinen Baggersee und gerade als ich das Angeln beginne wollte, konnte ich ein schönes Schauspiel beobachten: erst knisterte es leicht und dann fror der See (2 Hektar ) welcher eisfrei war innerhalb von vielleicht 30 Sekunden total zu. Das ging so richtig zack, zack, zack,. Angeln war dann nicht mehr drin. Ich ging dann an ein nahes Fließgewässer, wo mein Verein auch eine Strecke hat. Ist halt von Vorteil, wenn man da die Vereinskarte hat, welche alle Gewässer des Vereins einschließt.
Aber so ein Zufrier-Erlebnis hatte ich nicht mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich morgen nicht befischbar ist einfach Kontakt mit der Ausgabestelle am nächstmöglichen Termin aufnehmen. Ein Umtausch der Tagesgarte auf ein anderes Datum sollte auf Kulanz selbstverständlich sein. Ansonsten in Zukunft Finger weg von den Halsabschneidern.


Wasn das fürn Blödsinn?
Wie Halsabschneider, müssen die im Angelgeschäft erst mal den Wetterbericht ansehen, oder das Gewässer erst mal sichten bevor sie eine Tageskarte abgeben, oder ist dies nicht eigentlich Aufgabe des Anglers?
Wenn du dir eine Karte kaufst, hast du weder Anspruch auf einen Fang, noch ist der Kartenausgeber für Wetterereignisse zuständig!
Genau so der Gedanke, mir hat das Wetter nicht gepasst, dann tausche ich die Karte um?
Was ist das überhaupt für eine Scheixx Anspruchshaltung?
Der TS (und Andere) macht sich hier nur lächerlich, mit diesem Thread!
Lieber zeder tue dir selbst den Gefallen und versuche nicht am Montag die Karte "umzutauschen", du wirst höchsten ausgelacht!

Jürgen


----------



## feko (12. Dezember 2021)

Mir ist auch mal eine kacke passiert.
War noch jungangler,
Glaub ich war 16.
Ich mir tageskarte für n Baggersee gekauft und aufs Moped und los ging es.
Hab mich sehr gefreut... Als ich ankam war um den ganzen See eine einzige Party...
Nicht eine freie Stelle gefunden.
Mein schwer verdientes Geld war weg.
Als ich dann den 2. Vorsitzenden ansprach.. Er arbeitete zufällig im gleichen Betrieb war die Antwort nur :
Höhere Gewalt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Dezember 2021)

Ich stelle mir gerade einen etwas unbedarften Angeltouristen vor, beim ersten Mal Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee, während der Ebbe.


----------



## DUSpinner (12. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich mit dem Auto wegen Glatteis nicht fahren kann, bekomme ich auch keine Steuer oder Versicherungsprämie zurück...


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2021)

Warum seid ihr denn alle so vergrellt. Da ist ein Jungangler der sich eine Tageskarte für 12 € gekauft hat und nun nicht angeln kann weil der See zugefroren ist. Das kann man doch ganz einfach regeln. Geld zurück, anderes Gewässer zuteilen oder anderen Termin geben. Einfach zu sagen "Pech gehabt", kann man machen aber......


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Lieber zeder tue dir selbst den Gefallen und versuche nicht am Montag die Karte "umzutauschen", du wirst höchsten ausgelacht!


Hallo,

und vor allem ist da zu bedenken, dass man mit solchen Auftritten keinen guten Eindruck bei einem Verein macht, in welchem man eventuell aufgenommen werden will.
Oder auf gut deutsch gesagt: Die Chancen aufgenommen zu werden sinken dadurch möglicherweise gegen Null.

Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und vor allem ist da zu bedenken, dass man mit solchen Auftritten keinen guten Eindruck bei einem Verein macht, in welchem man eventuell aufgenommen werden will.
> Oder auf gut deutsch gesagt: Die Chancen aufgenommen zu werden sinken dadurch möglicherweise gegen Null.
> ...


Ein ganz toller Verein…


----------



## Michael.S (12. Dezember 2021)

Das ist halt das Risiko was man eingeht , ich hatte das auch mal , ein See an dem nur Bootsangeln erlaubt ist , Boote sind knapp und mann mus lange vorbestellen , als dann der Tag gekommen war Sturm und Regen , ich bin trotzdem rausgefahren aber ich schwöre ich mache es nie wieder


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade einen etwas unbedarften Angeltouristen vor, beim ersten Mal Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee, während der Ebbe.


scheiße, immer wenn ich angeln will, ist das Wasser weg


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ein ganz toller Verein…


Hallo,

na ja sagen wir mal so, bei uns im Verein würde man bei solch einem Ansinnen bei einem Jugendlichen, eben aufgrund seiner Jugend, eventuell darüber hinwegsehen.
Würde da ein Erwachsener da auf Erstattung pochen, wäre dies das sichere Aus für eine Aufnahme in den Verein.
Ein Verein beruht auch auf freundschaftliches Miteinander unter den Mitgliedern und nicht auf völlig unrealistische Ansinnen von Erstattungen bei, wie auch immer gearteten, Misserfolg wie in diesem Fall.
Ist aber eh hypothetisch, da es bei uns nur Gastkarten in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitgliedes gibt und das würde den Betreffenden da schon im Vorfeld entsprechend aufklären.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GowasBua (12. Dezember 2021)

Im Winter ist das eben das Risiko.
Wenn kalt dann Eis.
Wobei es sich wohl um ein kleineres Gewässer handelt, oder?
Dass bei dem Temperaturen was Grosses in einer Nacht zufriert ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Nelearts (12. Dezember 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Blödsinn?
> Wie Halsabschneider, müssen die im Angelgeschäft erst mal den Wetterbericht ansehen, oder das Gewässer erst mal sichten bevor sie eine Tageskarte abgeben, oder ist dies nicht eigentlich Aufgabe des Anglers?
> Wenn du dir eine Karte kaufst, hast du weder Anspruch auf einen Fang, noch ist der Kartenausgeber für Wetterereignisse zuständig!
> Genau so der Gedanke, mir hat das Wetter nicht gepasst, dann tausche ich die Karte um?
> ...


Als Blödsinn würde ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt bezeichnen!
Ich schrieb von "Kulanz"! Definintion von Kulanz kann man hier nachlesen!
Also bitte nicht direkt so agressiv meinen Beitrag kommentieren.
Natürlich ist es rein rechtlich gesehen das Pech de TE.
Aber normal, sozial denkende Kollegen, die es ja unter uns noch geben soll, würden dann einer Alternative zustimmen.
Aber so wie ich den TE einschätzen kann ist er durchaus in der Lage freundlich nachzufragen. Ohne jeden Rechtsanspruch natürlich.


----------



## yukonjack (12. Dezember 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es rein *rechtlich* gesehen das* Pech* de TE.
> Aber normal, sozial denkende Kollegen, die es ja unter uns noch geben soll, würden dann einer Alternative zustimmen.


Da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Er hat für eine Leistung bezahlt die er nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann.


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir gar nicht so sicher. Er hat für eine Leistung bezahlt die er nicht in Anspruch nehmen kann.


Das wäre das selbe mit Hochwasser usw.

Da muss ich mich schon selber vorher informieren..

Da könnt ja jeder daherkommen.
Morgen isses das Wetter ,nächstes  mal will ich die Erstattung weil mein Auto kaputt ist und ich nicht hinkomm.

Ab und zu sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Blueser (12. Dezember 2021)

Wohl dem, der die Karte online und zeitnah kaufen kann...


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Jep, online Karten kaufen würde ich für Sachsen auch seeehr begrüßen. Leider bisher nicht möglich. Ich hätte mir sofort am Sonntag eine andere Karte für ein Fließgewässer gekauft. Ich kenne Fiskado vom MV Urlaub und fand das echt klasse.

Aber ihr habt schon recht, ich tausche jetzt nichts mehr um und verbuche das als Lehrgeld. Ich sollte mich im Winter eben mehr für Flüsse entscheiden. Mir gehts auch weniger ums Geld als eher um den entgangenen Spaß. Ich bin ja wie gesagt erst ganz kurz dabei und will natürlich jede freie Minute nutzen. Wie das eben so ist, mit neuen Hobbys 

Und klar, wenn ich im Verein wäre, gäbe es solche Probleme nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt, jetzt nochmal die volle Gebühr (und einen Gutschein vom Lehrgang) verbraten für ein paar restliche Tage im Dezember macht absolut keinen Sinn.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Jep, online Karten kaufen würde ich für Sachsen auch seeehr begrüßen. Leider bisher nicht möglich. Ich hätte mir sofort am Sonntag eine andere Karte für ein Fließgewässer gekauft. Ich kenne Fiskado vom MV Urlaub und fand das echt klasse.
> 
> Aber ihr habt schon recht, ich tausche jetzt nichts mehr um und verbuche das als Lehrgeld. Ich sollte mich im Winter eben mehr für Flüsse entscheiden. Mir gehts auch weniger ums Geld als eher um den entgangenen Spaß. Ich bin ja wie gesagt erst ganz kurz dabei und will natürlich jede freie Minute nutzen. Wie das eben so ist, mit neuen Hobbys
> 
> Und klar, wenn ich im Verein wäre, gäbe es solche Probleme nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt, jetzt nochmal die volle Gebühr (und einen Gutschein vom Lehrgang) verbraten für ein paar restliche Tage im Dezember macht absolut keinen Sinn.


Hallo
Müsstest du bei nem Verreinsbeitritt die volle Gebühr zahlen?

Man könnte doch eventuell beitreten und ein paarmal auf Tageskarten Angeln.

Bei uns könnte man beitreten und im Januar holt man sich die Jahreskarte .
Inzwischen könnte man mit nem Mitglied auf Tageskarte Angeln.

Hab auch schon einen  Verrein gesehen wo man anteilige Gebühren bezahlt.

In unserer Gegend wäre es ein Problem überhaupt einen Verein zu finden der noch Mitglieder aufnimmt.

Grüße Michi


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Uns wurde beim Lehrgang gesagt, da wir alle erst im Dezember unsere Fischereischeine erhalten, macht es keinen Sinn mehr in einen Verein einzutreten, denn die volle Jahresgebühr wird trotzdem fällig. Also bleibt mir nur die Lösung mit Tages- oder Wochenkarten und die sind ja leider immer auf ein Gewässer beschränkt.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Jep, online Karten kaufen würde ich für Sachsen auch seeehr begrüßen. Leider bisher nicht möglich. Ich hätte mir sofort am Sonntag eine andere Karte für ein Fließgewässer gekauft. Ich kenne Fiskado vom MV Urlaub und fand das echt klasse.
> 
> Aber ihr habt schon recht, ich tausche jetzt nichts mehr um und verbuche das als Lehrgeld. Ich sollte mich im Winter eben mehr für Flüsse entscheiden. Mir gehts auch weniger ums Geld als eher um den entgangenen Spaß. Ich bin ja wie gesagt erst ganz kurz dabei und will natürlich jede freie Minute nutzen. Wie das eben so ist, mit neuen Hobbys
> 
> Und klar, wenn ich im Verein wäre, gäbe es solche Probleme nicht. Aber wie schon gesagt, jetzt nochmal die volle Gebühr (und einen Gutschein vom Lehrgang) verbraten für ein paar restliche Tage im Dezember macht absolut keinen Sinn.


für welches Einzelgewässer in Sachsen hast du denn Tageskarte gekauft?


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Für einen kleinen Teich in einem Dorf namens Cunnersdorf (hinter Taucha bei Leipzig). Wachtelteich hieß das Gewässer glaube ich.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wohl dem, der die Karte online und zeitnah kaufen kann...


Hallo,

ist auch nicht immer der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Bei dem Gewässer in Slowenien, welches ich in den letzten Jahren, in meinem zweiten Urlaub, meist befische, kann ich die Karten auch online kaufen und ist auch angebracht, zumindest in der Haupt-Forellen-Saison, da die nur 25 Karten ausgeben (für 33 Kilometer Flussstrecke) und man nicht immer erwarten kann, dass wenn man da einfach so aufkreuzt auch noch Karten gerade frei sind. Kosten 6 Tage 300 Euro. Habe ich jetzt auf der Fahrt dorthin z .B. eine Panne und komme zwei Tage später an, habe ich für zwei Tage umsonst bezahlt und keinen Anspruch auf Erstattung. Ebenso, wenn es dort mal giesst wie aus Eimern und der Fluss dadurch für zwei Tage quasi unbefischbar wird. Ist dort auch allen Anglern klar, weil solche Missstände ja der dortige Verein nicht zu vertreten hat. 
Ist halt persönliches Risiko. Bestelle ich jetzt keine Karte vorher online, bin ich darauf angewiesen, dass ich vielleicht noch eine Karte direkt vor Ort bekomme, wenn das Kontingent (25 Karten) noch nicht ausgebucht ist - ist auch ein Risiko. Was ich damit sagen will; man kann sich nicht gegen alle Fährnisse des anglerischen Lebens (des allgemeinen ebenfalls) absichern. 
Früher war ich auch Höhenbergwanderer, verbunden mit leichter Bergsteigerei, da hätte man auch nicht reklamieren können, wenn man in die Berge gefahren ist und das Wetter umschlägt (kommt dort manchmal schnell und auch oft unerwartet vor) und man deswegen keine oder nicht alle der geplanten Touren unternehmen konnte.
Das ist ganz einfach Pech und das gibt es halt - genauso natürlich auch Glück . 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## DUSpinner (13. Dezember 2021)

Bin um dieser Jahreszeit vor ca. 45 Jahren mit dem Moped zum 10 km entfernten See gefahren. Unterwegs alle paar Minuten angehalten um die eiskalten Finger an den Auspuffabgasen zu wärmen. Als ich am See ankam, war dieser zugefroren. Also zurück durchgefroren mit der Garelli nach Hause. Abgehakt als Lebenserfahrung und nicht lamentiert geschweige denn um Kostenersatz nachgefragt. Andere Zeiten halt...


----------



## zeder (13. Dezember 2021)

Nochmal: Es geht mir nicht um Kostenersatz. Ich fands nur schade, dass ich an dem Sonntag nicht raus konnte und hätte halt gern gegen ein anderes Gewässer getauscht. Ich hab mich damit auch abgefunden und war auch nicht woanders illegal fischen. Passt schon. Wie gesagt: War Lehrgeld.


----------



## feko (13. Dezember 2021)

Ja ist rum.
Freu dich auf den nächsten Trip.
Vg


----------



## Mefospezialist (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Ich habe es fast schon geahnt. Ist echt eine dämliche Regelung finde ich. Ich habe für die 12 € jetzt absolut nichts bekommen, wenn es ein Vertrag wäre hätte die andere Seite ja gar nicht erfüllen können.


Die "andere Seite" kann auch nichts dafür, dass der See zugefroren ist.
Ich weiß ja nicht wo du her kommst aber damit ein See friert, braucht es entsprechende Temperaturen und diese sind bei Euch scheinbar schon vorhanden.
Hättest einfach gleich auf das Fliesgewässer setzen sollen bei den Temperaturen. 

Meiner Meinung nach ein klarer Fall, selbst Schuld


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2021)

Alles halb so wild… Schlimmer ist wenn man am Wasser ankommt und es merkt, dass die Spinrute noch in der Garage steht …


----------



## Mefospezialist (13. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist wenn man am Wasser ankommt und es merkt, dass die Spinrute noch in der Garage steht …


Kommt darauf an, wie weit die Garage vom Angelspot entfernt ist.
Meine war, als ich damals auf der Insel angekommen bin genau 659km weit weg, deine?


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (13. Dezember 2021)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie weit die Garage vom Angelspot entfernt ist.
> Meine war, als ich damals auf der Insel angekommen bin genau 659km weit weg, deine?


In diesem Fall wäre der Kauf einer neuen Rute+Rolle vor Ort wohl gerechtfertigt.  (und damit meine ich nicht die Zeitschrift)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2021)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie weit die Garage vom Angelspot entfernt ist.
> Meine war, als ich damals auf der Insel angekommen bin genau 659km weit weg, deine?


Bei mir blieb es bei einer Spazierfahrt an den Tag… 90km hin und das gleiche wieder zurück… Ist echt ein blödes Gefühl…
Zum Glück wollte ich eh nicht lange an diesen Tag machen …


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bei mir blieb es bei einer Spazierfahrt an den Tag… 90km hin und das gleiche wieder zurück… Ist echt ein blödes Gefühl…
> Zum Glück wollte ich eh nicht lange an diesen Tag machen …


Beim Bund hieß es immer: Schlechte Orientierung kann man mit einer guten Marschleistung wieder ausgleichen.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Alles halb so wild… Schlimmer ist wenn man am Wasser ankommt und es merkt, dass die Spinrute noch in der Garage steht …


Hallo,

da hilft nur eines: ausziehen, Messer zwischen die Zähne und reinspringen .  

Duck und wech


Lajos


----------



## Nelearts (13. Dezember 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da hilft nur eines: ausziehen, Messer zwischen die Zähne und reinspringen .
> 
> ...


Jaja, 
aber Fischereiaufseher soll es auch schon unter Wasser geben.
Ob die das Messer dann noch als "Fischen mit einer Handangel" akzeptieren bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Dezember 2021)

Den Wetterbericht auswerten ist manchmal auch sehr Hilfreich


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Dezember 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es geht mir nicht um Kostenersatz. Ich fands nur schade, dass ich an dem Sonntag nicht raus konnte und hätte halt gern gegen ein anderes Gewässer getauscht. Ich hab mich damit auch abgefunden und war auch nicht woanders illegal fischen. Passt schon. Wie gesagt: War Lehrgeld.


Na Zeder hat es doch schon als Lehrgeld verbucht, das wird ihm nicht wieder passieren, da bin ich mir sicher  


Gruß Frank




zeder schrieb:


> Ich fands nur schade, dass ich an dem Sonntag nicht raus konnte



Ps. Beim nächsten Mal macht er dann eine Erkundungstour am Fluß ohne Rute da braucht er dann keinen Schein


----------



## Minimax (13. Dezember 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na Zeder hat es doch schon als Lehrgeld verbucht, das wird ihm nicht wieder passieren, da bin ich mir sicher


Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht, lieber Astacus:

Obwohl der ungeübte Leser glauben könnte, die Frage des Threadopeners wäre bereits mit _dem allerersten Post hinreichend beantwortet_, muss dieser
Thread weiterlaufen, bis jeder, und ich meine wirklich _jeder_ User zeder ´s Mißgeschick und seine Chuzpe, eine solche Frage überhaupt zu stellen, kommentiert hat, _möglichst barsch und mitleidslos_, versteht sich.
Schließlich ist das hier das Junganglerfragen Unterforum, da wären Nachsicht und Freundlichkeit fehl am Platze. Im Gegenteil, nur durch schneidende Strenge und
Hohn, ad inifinitum wiederholt, wird der Fragesteller eines Tages das erreichen, was viele hier besitzen: Umfassende Allwissenheit und absolute Unfehlbarkeit.

hg
Minimax


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (13. Dezember 2021)

Shit Happens!


----------



## Nelearts (14. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht, lieber Astacus:
> 
> Obwohl der ungeübte Leser glauben könnte, die Frage des Threadopeners wäre bereits mit _dem allerersten Post hinreichend beantwortet_, muss dieser
> Thread weiterlaufen, bis jeder, und ich meine wirklich _jeder_ User zeder ´s Mißgeschick und seine Chuzpe, eine solche Frage überhaupt zu stellen, kommentiert hat, _möglichst barsch und mitleidslos_, versteht sich.
> ...


----------

